# New Ultra Carry II



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Got it last week and made a trip to Marksman Indoor Range in South Houston while visiting Mom on the coast. SWEET!

Can't seem to make the pics work, though. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats on your new gun, I'm glad you like it.

They are nice.

:smt1099


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Finally got a pic to work.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

CentexShooter nice Kimber. :smt023

I wish I could figure out how to post pictures.

:smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

dondavis3 said:


> I wish I could figure out how to post pictures.


http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13283

Remember, you must have an account at one of the photo hosting sites like Photo Bucket or Image Shack. You can't upload directly from your computer.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's my 1st attempt to show my Kimber










:smt1099


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

Way to go. Nice looking piece!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

thank you 

I held it up and took the picture with my iPhone - ha

Now I'd better take some good pictures of my guns.

Thanks for the help.

:smt1099


----------



## bunk (Sep 23, 2009)

i like your style... my new baby, got it this weekend. How do like your grips?


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

bunk said:


> i like your style... new new baby, got this weekend. How do like your grips?


I like the new piece.

The CTs are comfy and accurate. But they make me realize how bad my old hands tremor. DAMN! I've turned into my father!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 CentexShooter

So true - haven't we all :smt083



:smt1099


----------



## FatRotty (May 18, 2009)

Just got mine last week. Very nice.


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Dnodavis : that two-tone with wood grips is awesome!


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

FatRotty, sweet piece. Range report?


----------

